

Heartography – Translating emotions into photographs - weitzj
http://heartography.nikon-asia.com

======
weitzj
video: [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5a6fd-
wvIdw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5a6fd-wvIdw)

